

Ask HN: What is a reliable mail service to send emails from our site? - amitt

Does anyone know of a reliable mail service that could be used for emails sent from our site to users? We are looking to move management of our mail server to an external company that handles all of the necessary verification work as well such as implementation of dkim, spf, etc.
======
oldgregg
Discussed three days ago:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+W...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+What+is+a+reliable+mail+service+to+send+emails+from+our+site%3F)

